# Wie leistungsfähig ist Java3D?



## Doktor Ruff (21. Mrz 2006)

Hi, ich beschäftige mich gerade ein bisschen mit Java3D (Directx-Version). Ich kämpfe mich gerade durch das bekannte Tutorial und wollte mal, bevor ich weitermache in Erfahrung bringen was Java3D leisten kann?

Hab ja schon gelesen, dass man mit Java3D einiges machen kann. Aber ich bin bisher nicht über rudimentäre Sachen hinausgekommen. Mich macht unter anderem stutzig, dass es bei mir schon einige Zeit dauert bis nur das SimpleUniverse geladen ist. Ich hoffe mal diese Ladezeit verlängert sich nicht wesentlich mit der Größe der darzustellenden Objekte.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mrz 2006)

Wäre es nicht das einfachste Google anzuwerfen und nach Projekten zu suchen, die auf Java3D aufbauen? Da bekommt man einen besseren Eindruck von den Möglichkeiten, als wenn hier einer dies und jenes schreibt...


----------



## Doktor Ruff (21. Mrz 2006)

Ok ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass ich nur bedingt einen Internetzugang habe (Universität). Hier kann ich schlecht Java-Projekte runterladen und ausprobieren. Zumal die Rechner hier max. 200 Mhz haben.


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mrz 2006)

Ich hab noch nichst wirklich großes in Java3D gebaut, aber das ist auch nicht dafür gedacht.
Wenn du ein Spiel oder etwas derartiges machen will, greif besser zu LWJGL, jPCT (oder jPTC, ka  ), JOGL oder so.

Java3D ist eher für "statische" Sachen gedacht, damit meine ich auch Animationen. Wenn du eine dreidimensionale Szene/Animation zeigen willst, durch die man sich bewegen kann, ist Java3D gut, vor allem hat es auch einen geringen Programmieraufwand.
Je mehr Interaktion mit der Szene, desto eher würde ich dann aber von Java3D abraten.


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab noch nichst wirklich großes in Java3D gebaut, aber das ist auch nicht dafür gedacht.
> Wenn du ein Spiel oder etwas derartiges machen will, greif besser zu LWJGL, jPCT (oder jPTC, ka  ), JOGL oder so.
> 
> Java3D ist eher für "statische" Sachen gedacht, damit meine ich auch Animationen. Wenn du eine dreidimensionale Szene/Animation zeigen willst, durch die man sich bewegen kann, ist Java3D gut, vor allem hat es auch einen geringen Programmieraufwand.
> Je mehr Interaktion mit der Szene, desto eher würde ich dann aber von Java3D abraten.



Naja an eine spezielle Anwendung habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich will mich nur mal in Java3D reinwühlen, um mir für spätere Sachen mal ein Bild zu machen, was Java3D kann und wofür man es gebrauchen kann. 

Bis jetzt bin ich relativ begeistert. Die ersten Objekte rotieren und bewegen sich schon. Alles noch total simpel aber an eine Leistungsgrenze bin ich noch nicht gestoßen. Selbst ziemlich große Textur-Files verarbeitet Java3D prima. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man mit Java sowas hinbekommt.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java3D ist eher für "statische" Sachen gedacht, damit meine ich auch Animationen. Wenn du eine dreidimensionale Szene/Animation zeigen willst, durch die man sich bewegen kann, ist Java3D gut, vor allem hat es auch einen geringen Programmieraufwand.
> Je mehr Interaktion mit der Szene, desto eher würde ich dann aber von Java3D abraten.



Ja, man liest allerorten, dass Coder das Würgen bekommen, wegen des Aufbaus des ScreneGraph.


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Mrz 2006)

Och den find ich nimma soo schlimm. Im Grunde is das doch auch nur ein Graph (wer hätts gedacht), bei dem die nicht-leaf-knoten eine "Transformation" angeben können, und die Transformation eines Leafs ist dann die zusammengerechnete aus allen parentknoten...


----------



## MPW (28. Mrz 2006)

Also mir faellt immer wieder auf, dass Java3D schnell ans Haken kommt....ich glaube wenn du Spiele machen willst ist im Moment jmonkeyengine(.com) die Beste Wahl.


----------

